# Coming soon from MPC/AMT Round 2 *PICS*



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Photo's courtesy of Tom Carter @ Spotlight Hobbies message board:


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

K7 and the Pilgrim Observer! YES!


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice to see K-7! They must be saving 350 TOS for a special surprise. But those other trek kits look great.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hey cool I loved the Pilgrim Observer kit. I had that as a kid. I found a MISB one a few years back and eBayed it... now I can build one again! Whoo hoo!


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

does that say, "Enterprise-C 1:2000"?

I don't see the Akira up there either so it must be this coming year's releases. 

My wallet's hurting already.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

If you guys prefer to see the images in larger view so you can actually read the text click on my link:
Page 3 bottom
Just head to the bottom of page three and click on the image. Underneath you'll see it say "Get Original Uploaded Photo". This will make it easier on your eyes.


----------



## Dinsdale (Jul 5, 2000)

*Omg, Omg, Omg!*

Batmobile in 1:32 _and_ 1:25 (snap _and_ glue) versions? I can hardly contain myself!:hat::thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

This is awesome! Can't wait to get The Munster's stuff and K-7.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey, is that a Glow-in-the-dark Munster's Living Room kit I see? THAT would be really cool. Also lookin' forward to the Zingers,K7 station,Batmobile,Spock,UFO Mystery Ship,Munster's Koach,Dragula,and Depth Charger! UNBELIEVABLY AWESOME!!! THANKS ROUND 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hat:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm really glad to see the three stooges. I passed on them the first time around. But I've seen so many cool built ups, I think I'll spring for them this time.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Same here, otto. I passed on the Stooges, but will grab them this go round. Glow Munsters looks very interesting. Mr. Spock, I will have to grab also. All them cool cars, yikes!! I will be spending a lot on kits!! Thanks for posting the great pics, super duty!


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

My goodness, they've really gone to town here? Re-pops of the -C and -D? God Bless them. The Bates house? 

I love the Dino kits, those are great sculpts. I wish they'd do some more, but I know that's unlikely. 

It's going to be a great year.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

otto said:


> I'm really glad to see the three stooges. I passed on them the first time around. But I've seen so many cool built ups, I think I'll spring for them this time.


Ditto!


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Magesblood said:


> does that say, "Enterprise-C 1:2000"?
> 
> I don't see the Akira up there either so it must be this coming year's releases.
> 
> My wallet's hurting already.


No, it says 1:2500. It looks like they took the 2 original 3 ship sets and broke them up into 4 releases. The 3 biggest ones get individual releases, while the 3 smallest ones get boxed together. Now, I'm curious to hear if they are doing anything special for these releases, like new parts or better decal sheets.

Also, these are the releases for the first HALF of 2010 I think. They have more planned for the second half. Though, it sounds like the Akira may never be released. I hope it will, but time will tell.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I remember seeing them at WF last year...or this year...and they talked about a possible all new King Kong kit. I wonder if it might be in next falls lineup? BTW , I'll have to get a glow Munsters kit too!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Zingers! And lots and lots of other cool kits! :thumbsup:


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I read that 50 kits would be released for the first half of the year with 20 of those kits being Sci-Fi and the like.
Round 2 is certainly busy. I'm very interested to see what they have for the back half of 2010.
Chris


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

superduty455 said:


> I read that 50 kits would be released for the first half of the year with 20 of those kits being Sci-Fi and the like.


You read correctly, well, almost correctly. Technically, it's 20 sci-fi *AND* pop culture kits. So, some of those 20 kits are sci-fi, and some are pop culture kits, like the Batmobile, the 3 Stooges, etc.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

My wallet is cowering in the corner already. Just from these pics I can see six kits I'll be purchasing, three of which I'll get multiple copies of -- it's gonna be a long year.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm not having much luck in getting bigger pics for some reason on that link but nice to see all those kits being reissued. A 1/25 Batmobile........is that a new tooling?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Yes! A Freakin'' 66 Batmobile In Plastic In 1/25 Scale!!!!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

The nice part is that the 3 Stooges will be less money than when PL sold them.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

SUNGOD said:


> I'm not having much luck in getting bigger pics for some reason on that link but nice to see all those kits being reissued. A 1/25 Batmobile........is that a new tooling?


Although the pictures posted here are small, the pictures are a tad bigger if you click on the get original uploaded picture. They aren't hi-res pictures, but you can read them better. Or are you not able to get to the original picture?
Chris


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

superduty455 said:


> Although the pictures posted here are small, the pictures are a tad bigger if you click on the get original uploaded picture. They aren't hi-res pictures, but you can read them better. Or are you not able to get to the original picture?
> Chris



They seem to be exactly the same size for me as the first pics you posted. When I click on them in that link you provided an orange car appears.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

MadCap Romanian said:


> The nice part is that the 3 Stooges will be less money than when PL sold them.


How much? I just sold mine YESTERDAY for $25 each


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh well, so much for wanting, but I can't get them with no raise in Social Security next year. Maybe less food....


----------



## marley79 (May 3, 2009)

Got my hands on the General Lee Dodge Charger for my birthday last week. Cant wait to get started on this one.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Hopefully this shows the size difference in the photos posted here. 
The top photo is the original, the bottom photo is what I post here to save room.
Wish I could help you out more.
Chris


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

djnick66 said:


> How much? I just sold mine YESTERDAY for $25 each


Not too sure, but I remeber seeing 3 Stooges kits selling in hobby stores (Canada0 for $32-$45 a Stooge depending on where you looked.

Now that AMT has them, I imagine they'll go for $15-$22 CDN a kit. We'll have to see when they are produced.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Gees, and here I thought I was going to slow down on buying kits! Heaven helpe me...

But I'm glad you posted it MadCap Romania, thanks.

Hal9001-

K-7, yes! Prilgram Observer, yes! Mo Larry Curly, yes! Pyscho House, yes! and on and on...


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

falcondesigns said:


> Yes! A Freakin'' 66 Batmobile In Plastic In 1/25 Scale!!!!


This is cool! I guess I don't need to build my Revell Futura with Skyhook modification parts now!!! :drunk:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Cool!!!! Wow! the K-7 and the Dragula!!! I never had those kits and the Psycho house...what is that going for on ebay these day?

Thanks for posting!! Very cool box art here indeed!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Any official release dates yet?


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I wonder if they will produce more Curly figure kits than the other 2 Stooges this time.I don't know if I heard right last time,but the Curly kit sold more than the other Stooges.Anyhow,great news from Round 2.As well as Moebius and Pegassus kit companies.WOW!:thumbsup:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm gonna have to get a second job!!!!
Steve


----------



## aric (Jun 23, 2009)

It's like Christmas in October with all these new kits being released soon.:hat:


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Hoping they tweaked K-7 however slightly. It was not accurate before. But now that I'm 20yrs older, I should be able to handle it. 

I foresee many K-7 threads in the next 6 months!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

falcondesigns said:


> Yes! A Freakin'' 66 Batmobile In Plastic In 1/25 Scale!!!!


An all-new, accurate, 1/25 scale styrene TV Batmobile kit?

Someone pinch me!

So Tom Lowe managed to cut the Gordian knot of legal issues regarding the rights to the Barris Batmobile? My hat is off to him and his lawyers.

Of course, everyone who's built the Revell Lincoln Futura will want to display it alongside the new Batmobile for a before-and-after comparison. (Although the old Futura kit is actually closer to 1/27, making it a bit smaller than a correct 25th-scale Batmobile.)


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow...it's like I've been transported back in time and my favorite Hobby Store is stocked to the rafters with all the kits I ever wanted...If I'm Dreaming...Please don't wake me up:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

I am going to be *so poor* next year!! :freak:

I want three Zingers - the Bug, the '57 Chevy & the blue van

The Pilgrim Observer, Interplanetary UFO, Spock with Snakes & the K-7 - both in the tin

Half a dozen nuEnterprises, a case of Refits, a couple E-Cs

The Batmobile- in a tin, regular box & a diecast, Mystery Machine for the Dutchess, two Batboats for me & her

The General Lee, the White Freightliner & the box trailer, the Meyers manyx & the Munsters coach

*does the giddy happy dance*
*THANK YOU, ROUND 2!!!!!*


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Wow a 1/25 Barris 1966 batmobile, I am just stunned, I hope its well detailed.

Randy


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

My Heart and Wallet just exploded!!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I just counted, and I will be buying at least *30* of these kits! I am definitely in giddy mode now!  :woohoo:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Now I'm gonna have to live to be _200 _to finish everything! :freak:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

I think you're being a bit optimistic, John.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The only thing that sux is having to WAIT for it all...


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Didnt AMT make a reissue of the Eagle from Space 1999. I would love a repop of that again


----------



## Vardor (Mar 11, 2004)

Fantastic, now I can get a 1/25 scale batmobile & make it into the Lincoln Futura I always wanted!


----------

